

Shopping Cart : DIY or Open source? - codeninja

If Open Source is your way to go, which one?&#60;p&#62;I've beat myself over the head with this question for awhile.<p>Zend cart = blah!<p>If we're not making any money yet, why throw down money up front for store software?<p>Your thoughts are appreciated.
======
Mistone
on the open source side Magento is getting lots of traction

Another option is Interspire Shopping Cart (<http://bit.ly/9z96cl>) - which is
not open source but give you full access to php code base, design flexibility,
a steady stream of updates, support, and new features.

Interspire also makes BigCommerce (<http://bit.ly/bxyds4>) which is a hosted
shopping cart with solid front end flexibility.

------
eof
Drupal+Ubercart has to be the slickest open source cart.

I have used magento as well and there is just no comparison.

<http://www.911insidejobshirt.com>

was a one night project long before I considered myself an expert in Drupal.
Same project would only take a couple hours max now.

